# starting from scratch



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

okay 55gallon tank and going with red bellies. plan is to get black gravel and mix a few bags of red in with it. live plants, but my lighting is horrible so i need a low level light needing plant, what should i get? plants best to be spread out? or clumbed in the corners? ive read on clams for tanks as cleaners of water. is that a good idea any experince with them? thanks\

o yeah i use to have black p's so i am not a newbie, jsut looking for suggestions.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

edit


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You may want to address your plant questions to the folks over at the Plants section, you are more likely to get an answer over there.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't like clams because they can die and you wouldn't know it and foul up the water. Just my opinion. As far as the other questions about plants







to Plants


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hi
low light plants.


----------

